# Aponogeton crispus flower



## mrditty (Feb 7, 2005)

one of my Aponogeton crispus is sending up a flower stalk started yesterday will mostlikly break the service tonight if I allow it to flower will the plant die back? If not can I polinate the flower and what would the best way to do this be ?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The plant will not die back. It should be possible to self-fertilize the flower by brushing it with a small paint brush, such as the kind used for watercolors. Another method is to dip the flower spike below the surface briefly, producing a patch of pollen floating on the surface. Then dip the spike repeatedly into the patch of pollen. If fertilization works, then in a week or two the spike will develop a number of green bumpy protrusions, the seed pods. In another week or two the seed pods will break open releasing large seeds that float for a while, and then shed the covering that causes them to float. The green seed (an embryo, actually) sinks to the bottom and produces leaves and roots.


----------



## mrditty (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks I'll give it a shot and see what happens


----------



## lowcoaster (Dec 6, 2004)

They have reproduced for me several times--I just let them go--the action of the fish and water movement did all the work---lots of luck.


----------

